# Corus CJR.B pretty beaten down this week



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I am currently in at about 24 and it's been a good dividend payer.
It is looking pretty beaten down this week. I am unsure why such a big selloff -- their earnings are, at least, stable. Suppose it's a good time to double-down in the $20.50 area?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It hit a low of $20.08 about mid-day yesterday before recovering. It had a 3Q miss and has been a sidewinder. It may have been primarily caught up in a sour market mood.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i sold my some time ago
the media delivery landscape is changing too quickly for me to feel comfortable with that stock


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

*There is already a thread on this*.

Some of us were rather bearish/indifferent on it.
I don't see any reason to change the rating


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Corus has been expensive for the last 3 years. If I owned, I would run like hell if their revenue was declining, but it seems to be hanging on. It is slightly on the expensive side still though; Google Finance has it at a P/E of 12 but I think the P/E is probably closer to 16-18. I think it would be a more compelling buy in the $18-19 range, like I said so long as revenue and margins were holding (tv revenue growing faster than radio declines).


----------



## plasmasnake (Apr 17, 2014)

fatcat said:


> the media delivery landscape is changing too quickly for me to feel comfortable with that stock


That's how I felt too, but I picked some up essentially betting on an eventual acquisition and for collecting the dividends while waiting. I only picked up 60 shares though. Basically for me it's a speculative position.


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

Traded this stock a few times although agree with what others have mentioned. I wouldn't hold it long-term even though the monthly dividends are great! Would be appealing below $20.


----------

